
The Scariest Jobs Chart Ever - MichaelApproved
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-percent-job-losses-in-post-wwii-recessions-2010-11
======
FrancescoRizzi
Scary... only if you haven't been paying attention for a while (2 years or
more). Still, neat chart.

